# Pike Island Locks and Dam



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Howdy ya'll. just another new guy. was cold today, fished about 3 hours. Only 1 person there when I arrived. I caught 6 total. 3 good size keepers, released them all. Had some ice develope on the eyes. Other gentleman caught a few more. He was throwing what looked like a small spoon. I was using a 3/8 oz jig and 3 in tail, orange/white, chartreuse/silk, and a green and chartreuse. lost only two jigs today. Hardly any junk in the water. One person there when I left. I go to the dam just about every saturday. Might go tomorrow, but then again might not....ya'll be good


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the report.
Jake


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Your welcom. I'm not a master angler, but it just occured to me that I could be a handyman angler, jack of all trades, master of none. be good...


----------

